# Rocky or Chagrin?



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Was debating on going tomorrow knowing we just got some rain. Looked at the flows looked a little high, havent been there in a couple of years, so I was wondering if they would be fishable tomorrow? Would like to knock the dust off the gear!!!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

They might be under 400 cfs tomorrow... It's going to be a cold one though, I was thinking about checking out the rocky, myself, just concerned about ice.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Give er a try. The smaller tribs like you mentioned are falling fast. Should fish decent tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Hit Rocky for several hrs on Sun. Moved around to a few different spots and was decent fishing despite cold and wind, managed 4 steelhead on jig and maggots, all smaller fish. 1 on white tube and the rest on brown marabou w/white jighead. Most came from slower moving deep water. Spoke with a couple other fishermen who had similar results


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

fished the chagrin this morning......got 2 and missed 3......beats working


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

im going to hit the rocky saturday... its about to be packed though... its going to be sunny and 47 degrees out. Those steelies should be real active by then water temp went up to 40 last night.


----------

